# Meta NoCache



## fLoOmY (2. November 2001)

Ich möchte, das meine Seite jedes mal neu geladen wird, und nicht aus dem Cache geladen wird.

Ich habe gehört, das geht mit Meta Tags. Wie ist der Befehl hierfür?


----------



## CeoN (2. November 2001)

gug doch ma da

http://htmlgoodies.earthweb.com/beyond/nocache.html


----------



## fLoOmY (2. November 2001)

Danke. Eine frage noch: 

Und wie geht das mit PHP?


----------



## CeoN (3. November 2001)

da musste einen php profi fragen, aber net mich *G*


----------



## Dunsti (3. November 2001)

im Prinzip genauso: *vor* dem <?PHP muss dann der <META HTTP-EQUIV="Pragma" CONTENT="no-cache"> bzw. <META HTTP-EQUIV="Expires" CONTENT="-1">

Das Problem ist nämlich kein reines PHP-Problem, da der Webserver *immer* den PHP-Code parst, und an den Browser schickt.

Das Problem ist, daß der Browser die Anfrage nicht an den Webserver schickt, und das umgeht man halt mit diesem Meta.

Gruß
Dunsti


----------



## fLoOmY (4. November 2001)

Okay, Danke! Hab ich in meine Seiten eingebaut


----------

